
'More scary than coronavirus': South Korea's health alerts expose private lives - laurex
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/06/more-scary-than-coronavirus-south-koreas-health-alerts-expose-private-lives
======
desuq
In the article a more negative perspective is expressed. Though while
currently living in South Korea myself, the comments I’ve heard from other
Koreans is “the people have a right to know”. Sure it’s an act of privacy
invasion that’s done for public safety. Avoiding the areas mentioned in the
texts are a by-product that will eventually benefit society in the long-term.

There’s a difficult balance between saying avoid an area or avoid an area
because of ‘x’. One allows you to fear the unknown while the other allows you
to have a soft understanding of why. I’m sure there may exist more anonymous
ways to approach informing the public.

I replied because how it’s related to me in terms of living and experience. I
think it’s interesting to observe, having a background in Cybersecurity I
think this is a valuable phenomenon.

